# Little help at West Branch



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

I fish West Branch for the first time in 6 years We caught about 45 crappie 7 to 8 inches we couldn’t get a crappie over 10 inches all in the trees but seen people catch nice crappie on the Pier


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

There is ALOT of those 6 to 8" fish in there. In my opinion it will get better as fall moves in...it's kinda of a "spot" lake...locals know where fish are.

Crappie regulations are removed from west branch this year. Fill the bucket.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wind blown shore lines and weed beds close to shore will provide bigger fish. I shore fish it so limited in that aspect. Its deep under bridge at rock spring...

Don.


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks you guys


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

When it comes to west branch, I find the smaller ones are usually separated from larger ones but not by much. In the spring (spawn) I catch smaller crappie out of trees fallen over from shoreline and the bigger ones are almost always less than 3 feet from bank in less than 2’ of water. Near the base of the tree. Not sure why but the better ones always seem to hug shoreline. This time of year if I’m catching smaller ones I can usually find the larger ones within 10 to 20 yards of that area down a bit deeper. Sometimes they are just directly below school of smaller crappie


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The bigger ones have learned to stick to cover to avoid the toothy critters. They take the best spots in the brush pile. I've noticed that West Branch crappie stick to cover much tighter than Portage Lakes crappie. I think it's because of the muskie.


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

Went to WB today to fish west end for bass, had a buddy he's been doing pretty good. I'm not a big bass guy, but enjoy time on the water. Talk around about the muskies eating everything, talk is talk, so I started casting a spinner and a small shad crank. Sip on spinner, but shad got nailed by muskie. Had four on, with two misses at boat. Last one eat my son's sexy shad, so I guess we're even for him hooking my leg two weeks ago. As for a muskie boom, if today is a norm, I would agree with the crappie guys beef. If you like catching the lunge, WB is hot. I don't know about the trollers, but I'd be casting the shoreline weed beds and points.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

What was the water temperature when you were out today?


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

74 on west end.


----------

